# Unusual Question



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

I have an unusual sort of problem and I'm hoping one of you kind folks on this forum might be able to help out.

I need to get a medical treatment which is available anywhere in the world except the goold old USA. (hookworms, if you must know, and yeah I know that's disgusting but the medical community is not offering a lot of other options for my condition.) And I can't really travel casually to get the treatment, so it has to come to me.

I found a supplier willing to ship anywhere in the world. My first thought was to get a Canadian forwarding address but this time of year, the low temperatures would kill the worms before they could be sent on to me.

And so my next thought of course went to Mexico. Unfortunately I can't find a forwarding service *from* Mexico. Finding one willing to send *to* Mexico is easy but pretty unhelpful for my situation. I'm willing to pay for a one-time (or maybe somewhat more than one time) mail forwarding so long as I can do it soon. I can pay via paypal, bitcoin, whatever, I'm pretty flexible.

Any help or pointers would be appreciated ... I need to do this soon.


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

And no, I'm not an expat in Mauritius ... that's just delusionally wishful thinking at this point. Got to get my health fixed first


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Perhaps something like this ?

Estafeta USA Enters Agreement with USPS | Estafeta USA

I've used estafeta southbound - never northbound - but it always went well.


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sort of but not exactly, if I'm reading this right. I need someone to receive my package in Mexico first before it can be sent northward. But Estefa could provide shipping for that leg of the trip, sure.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

needhelminths said:


> Sort of but not exactly, if I'm reading this right. I need someone to receive my package in Mexico first before it can be sent northward. But Estefa could provide shipping for that leg of the trip, sure.


I buy something on ebay - say - and the seller says 'us shipping only'. The seller ships to the estafeta warehouse in Texas - they handle the immigration into Mexico and ship via estafeta to our home in Mexico.


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes, I understand what you're saying. I need the warehouse to be in Mexico City for example instead of in Texas. The shipper will *not* send to an address in the USA. He will send to Mexico.

I can find lots of services that do what you say. I am desperate to find the exact opposite. Can you tell me someone who could help in doing this?

I don't even need this to be a business, it could be a one time thing with an individual.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

needhelminths said:


> Yes, I understand what you're saying. I need the warehouse to be in Mexico City for example instead of in Texas. The shipper will *not* send to an address in the USA. He will send to Mexico.
> 
> I can find lots of services that do what you say. I am desperate to find the exact opposite. Can you tell me someone who could help in doing this?
> 
> I don't even need this to be a business, it could be a one time thing with an individual.


Estafeta USA Enters Agreement with USPS | Estafeta USA

"An agreement between the U.S. Postal Service and Estafeta USA has granted the Mexican logistics company the rights to move packages through U.S. Customs and to a USPS post office in McAllen, Texas where they will be treated as domestic Priority Mail. Estafeta USA also has the rights to use the USPS logo on advertising collateral, promotional materials and signs to show they are an official agent of the USPS.

This agreement gives businesses and people in Mexico direct access to ship to the U.S. market, and the USPS benefits by having an opportunity to grow its share in the Mexican commercial shipping market. Branded as “USA Economico,” Estafeta is offering the service at over 500 retail outlets across Mexico."

Isn't this what you want ?

Edit : I suspect your Mexican 'warehouse' is any of the estafeta location throughout the country. But I am making an assumption. You buy something from me in Mexico - I give it to the local estafeta ofice with 'your' estafeta mailbox (free) in Laredo. It clears customs and they give it to USPS for delivery to you in the US. That is how I read it.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

https://www.aol.com/article/2010/05/30/hookworms-a-cheap-treatment-for-autoimmune-diseases/19486156/


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gatos, I don't know how many ways I can say this. I am not in Mexico. I do not live in Mexico, I have never been to Mexico. Given my health problems I probably never will be able to go to Mexico.

I live in the USA. I need some kind of service to receive a shipment in Mexico. The parcel CAN NOT be directly shipped to the USA. It must be shipped OUTSIDE the USA first. The shipper CAN NOT ship to me. They can ship to an address in Mexico, where I am not. The shipper is not in Mexico either. They are in a third country. They do not have access to Estafeta.

I really appreciate you trying to help but the solution you are trying to give me will not solve my problems.

DiverSailor, thanks but that article is seven years old and extremely out of date. I have a solution I can get now if someone is willing to help me with a shipping address.


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

I'll try to clarify again. If I give the vendor my actual USA address they WILL NOT ship it to me. I MUST have an address in a foreign country in order for them to send it. As I said in my first post, that country CANNOT be Canada because the parcel cannot be allowed to get too cold. This leaves me with begging people in Mexico who might be able to help.

I hope I'm communicating this clearly now...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the package is sent by air, it will get pretty cold.
If it cannot be shipped to the USA, its contents are probably prohibited.
If it is prohibited, it will not clear customs.
If it does not clear customs, it will be returned or destroyed & you may be “flagged“.
Hookworms !!!!!!


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I assume people saw my link in my post above..^^^^ Its about using parasites to reverse damage done by MS Crones etc etc .. Here is the issue.. IT IS AGAINST THE LAW to ship these parasites to the USA! This poster would like you /someone, to involve themselves in this crime.. 
Till I looked it up I assumed the shipment was drugs... Wouldn't be the first time something like this happened.. 
So your living in Mexico and you help out and no one is the wiser... your living in Mexico and you ship the package and somehow someway you get caught and you are now sitting in a Mexican Jail wishing to HELL you had stayed out of this... :smash:
I suggest having a friend or family member or the like, be your mule... 






needhelminths said:


> I'll try to clarify again. If I give the vendor my actual USA address they WILL NOT ship it to me. I MUST have an address in a foreign country in order for them to send it. As I said in my first post, that country CANNOT be Canada because the parcel cannot be allowed to get too cold. This leaves me with begging people in Mexico who might be able to help.
> 
> I hope I'm communicating this clearly now...


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the response RVGRINGO. You raise a good point about air shipping, but that's a question I have for the shipper. I'm not really asking an expat forum for advice on that aspect of the problem.

If a package is labelled ambiguously enough, I'm gambling that it will get through. I have had some success with this with a friend in Eastern Europe, getting supplements through which the EU frowns upon. If only the shipper were in Europe, I'd get my friend to forward the package. If it's destroyed and I'm "flagged", I haven't lost too much and I just try again some other way.

Yes, hookworms. It's called desperation. I have high hopes that it will work based on testimony from people I know who have tried it ... people who are not in the USA. Either it works and I can get back to living my life, or else I'm putting a 9mm to the back of my head by the end of this year, because there's just no point otherwise, doctors can't help, and my state doesn't allow euthanasia. I'm not asking an expat forum about this end of the problem either.

If we're clear with the questions that really don't have anything to do with my own question, I'd really love some pointers on how one might be able to receive a package by proxy in Mexico, and forwarded to the USA? (By ground shipping?)


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

DiverSailor123 said:


> I assume people saw my link in my post above..^^^^ Its about using parasites to reverse damage done by MS Crones etc etc .. Here is the issue.. IT IS AGAINST THE LAW to ship these parasites to the USA! This poster would like you /someone, to involve themselves in this crime..
> Till I looked it up I assumed the shipment was drugs... Wouldn't be the first time something like this happened..
> So your living in Mexico and you help out and no one is the wiser... your living in Mexico and you ship the package and somehow someway you get caught and you are now sitting in a Mexican Jail wishing to HELL you had stayed out of this... :smash:
> I suggest having a friend or family member or the like, be your mule...


I saw your link above and responded to it. I guess you didn't see that.

Why would you go to jail in Mexico for breaking American law? You're out of jurisdiction. And right now, the political climate being what it is between the US and Mexico (thanks Trump), I doubt the Mexicab government would particularly give a crap.

If I had friends or family in Mexico I would be asking them. I don't.

I'll clarify again, I'm not asking for illegal drugs for which there are plenty of international treaties. I'm asking for someone to receive a non-drug package, and simply re-forward it to me. You can even open and examine if you like. I don't care. If I lived in Mexico and needed something that could only be shipped to the USA, it seems there are plenty of commercial services that would do this without question, and without even questioning the contents. I'm looking for the reverse -- commercial, personal, I am BEGGING for help here.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Even DSL delivery isn't great in Mexico... Postal Delivery is down right terrible in Mexico.. Your talking about terrible idea.. IF I was in your shoes? 1. solution might be ... Deal with the thermal issue with the original provider and have it shipped General Delivery to be picked up at the Canadian Post office nearest your home.. But I am not sure they do General Delivery anymore Google! Phone Call!... 2. Have it delivered to a Hotel In Canada where you pay for a days stay ... that's done all the time..


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Even DSL delivery isn't great in Mexico... Postal Delivery is down right terrible in Mexico.. Your talking about terrible idea.. IF I was in your shoes? 1. solution might be ... Deal with the thermal issue with the original provider and have it shipped General Delivery to be picked up at the Canadian Post office nearest your home.. But I am not sure they do General Delivery anymore Google! Phone Call!... 2. Have it delivered to a Hotel In Canada where you pay for a days stay ... that's done all the time..


I appreciate the insight. When you say it's "terrible", what do you mean? Slow? Slow, I can deal with.

I've thought about the hotel idea from both the Canadian and Mexican sides. It's not a bad idea but my health is crap. I have a hard time getting to the grocery store some days. And I have friends in Canada, but in either case that doesn't solve for an overly cold mail truck.

I don't know there's a way to deal with the thermal issue from the original shipper. They say they'll insulate it, but insulation only slows heat transfer down. In order for me to do this with Canada reliably I'll have to wait months for it to warm up. I'd prefer not to do that if at all possible.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I know I think outside the box sometimes - but the end goal here is to get a hold of some live hookworms which - I'm guessing - provide some sort of solution like a leech in sucking stuff out of the body ?

Cats and dogs get hookworms - perhaps you can approach a compassionate vet or someone at the animal shelter - and they would be willing to help ?

Just a thought.


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gatos said:


> I know I think outside the box sometimes - but the end goal here is to get a hold of some live hookworms which - I'm guessing - provide some sort of solution like a leech in sucking stuff out of the body ?
> 
> Cats and dogs get hookworms - perhaps you can approach a compassionate vet or someone at the animal shelter - and they would be willing to help ?
> 
> Just a thought.


Thanks but it's a little too far outside the box. I need a specific species that will not harm me, unlike the stuff poor Fido scrapes his butt on the ground to get rid of. For that, I have a seller ready. They are willing to ship discreetly. That end of the problem is solved, and at a price that demands I don't continue looking for another provider. They simply can't ship directly to an American address. That's the end of the problem I'm trying to solve.

I have ways I could use a third country proxy in a couple different European countries or Canada but as RVGRINGO says above, air shipping is just as cold.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Also: Life organisms may not survive X-Ray screening as they pass through customs.
There is medical help available. Check with the various locations of the Mayo Clinic.
Sometimes, removal of the affected part of the intestine is the answer, as it was in my case. I am fine now.


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Also: Life organisms may not survive X-Ray screening as they pass through customs.
> There is medical help available. Check with the various locations of the Mayo Clinic.
> Sometimes, removal of the affected part of the intestine is the answer, as it was in my case. I am fine now.


Thanks RVGRINGO, but this therapy is used around the world, and the larval worms are shipped all over the world without incident -- except to the USA, where the FDA can't bear the idea of progress.

I am not to the point yet where I need removal of my intestine. My problems are genetic, brought to the light by FDA-approved antibiotics, and have taken me over the last decade from being a 32 year old hyperactive to a 40 year old man who can barely get out of bed and is in constant pain. The Mayo clinic will not help (I've tried as have others with the same problems), and at this point the FDA can frankly kiss my a$$.

Thank you all, but I really wanted to focus on the shipping aspect of this, not the medical part


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In that case, I guess your best hope might be to fly to a country where you could obtain such treatment.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

I know a lot about treating parasites. I'm PMing you. You can get the medicine legally in the U.S., and I can tell you how.


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> In that case, I guess your best hope might be to fly to a country where you could obtain such treatment.


As I've said before, I can't really travel well. Besides, even if I were able to move around, if I can make the worms come to me it will be a literal order of magnitude less expensive.


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

DebInFL said:


> I know a lot about treating parasites. I'm PMing you. You can get the medicine legally in the U.S., and I can tell you how.


Thanks for your PM, Deb. I've sent you one back with a lot more detail. That's a really interesting idea but I'm trying to get the hookworms into me, not to get rid of them. I know it sounds weird, but I guess that's why I called this thread "Unusual Question".


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I wish i had $10 for every time I almost posted something on this website,,,


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you all. I'll restate the original question.

I need to find a service, or an individual, who will take in a parcel in Mexico, and forward that parcel to the USA. The parcel needs to come without too much delay and without any extremes in temperatures. That's all I need. I'm willing to pay for the service in any number of ways. Hell, I'm willing to pay a $10 finder's fee, if that's what it takes to locate such a service that works.

If you know a way to do this, please PM me. If you don't, then please don't hinder. I don't need legal, medical, or moral advice, or sarcastic comments please.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

A silly question perhaps - but what does the embassy suggest ?

And i have no idea - but aren't there other folks in the same situation ? Aren't there support group of sorts.

My ideas are tapped out - good luck.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

He wants a smuggler and is having trouble finding one. If he wants treatment with hookworms, which have been eradicated and are illegal to ship to the USA, he will have to go to somewhere that uses them; in spite of the lack of medical evidence that they are useful at all. Tijuana is a possibility, but he does not want, or feel able to travel. Mayo Clinic posts that it offers treatment, but ...........
This is really not the place to seek medical advice; or smugglers, or postal fraudsters.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't know - for some 35+ years w have had a household of cats. from time to time worms do turn up in their tests. We treat that as needed - I wonder what all we pick up from our pets /


----------



## 1404098 (Jan 29, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> He wants a smuggler and is having trouble finding one. If he wants treatment with hookworms, which have been eradicated and are illegal to ship to the USA, he will have to go to somewhere that uses them; in spite of the lack of medical evidence that they are useful at all. Tijuana is a possibility, but he does not want, or feel able to travel. Mayo Clinic posts that it offers treatment, but ...........
> This is really not the place to seek medical advice; or smugglers, or postal fraudsters.


That's fine. I found a solution elsewhere that doesn't involve Mexico.

I'm trying very hard to preserve whatever quality of life I can for myself as long as I can. If this violates your sense of legal or moral decency ... whatever. **** you. I sincerely hope you never have to find yourself in the same kind of situation where the only real medical solutions (and yes, medical evidence does exist in this case) are in violation of an arbitrary legal standard.

Thanks and goodbye.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

This thread is closed. It should have been deleted as the original request may have been a violation of the rules against posts discussing activity that violates applicable laws.


----------

